# Bleeding while teething



## Rider (Dec 9, 2014)

My guy Rider was playing with one of my kids earlier today. My son was tossing his basketball around, and Rider tried to grab it and chew it. He did not yelp, or indicate that he was in pain, my son noticed blood on his ball and pointed it out to me.

When I was finally able to get Rider to let me poke around in his mouth, I found a small dark spot where the gum and tooth meet. It stopped bleeding, but the spot of course, is still there. 

My only thought with this is that it is possible that his gums were already irritated by the teething process, and the rubbing made it bleed. I have had several dogs over the years, and this is my first encounter with bleeding gums from chewing/teething. 

Are GSD gums more sensitive? He is 21 weeks old now, and as far as I can tell, still has his baby teeth. Should he be getting his adult teeth in yet? Should I be giving him a calcium supplement to help him out?


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Yeah. Lots of blood when teething. My puppy mouthed all over my, mostly white, beagle mix during rough play. Looked like a crime scene. Even after clean up, my hound was still pink.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Apollo is almost 5 months and has already started getting adult teeth. He was bleeding a couple weeks ago


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I bled all over the place when I was losing my puppy teeth too.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

My 2 GSDs I had when they were pups both bled during their teething... It's simply part of the deal!


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

My girl's gums were a bloody mess. I tried soaking a rolled up washcloth and a rope toy in broth and freezing them. Her regular stuffed frozen Kongs made it into the rotation as well. Those seemed to help. She was less interested in the broth-soaked items but she'd mouth them a few times so the cold might have helped.


----------



## Rider (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks for the replies!

Rider managed to loose both puppy k9's today while playing (gentle) tug and I freaked out thinking I ruined his teeth!

I took him to the vets office, and they took a look for me, just to humor the panicked dog mom.  

I have had several dogs in my lifetime, and he is the first to have bloody teething. It was unnerving!


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Rider said:


> I took him to the vets office, and they took a look for me, just to humor the panicked dog mom.


If I hadn't read about it in this thread, I probably would have freaked out when Ruger reached that stage too  All my dogs I had before him were already past teething when I got them.


I had a cat that grabbed a pizza crust off my plate as a kitten and ran off with it. When I took it back from him, one of his front teeth was stuck in it, with some blood around it. I was freaking out, thinking I ruined his little mouth ... then after some Googling and posting on a cat forum, realized they had baby teeth and it'd be replaced


----------

